# Timeshares near Yosemite?



## fnewman (Dec 26, 2006)

I would really like to schedule a trip to Yosemite National Park next year, but have no idea at all where we should plan to stay.  Obviously, I would prefer a timeshare (traded through II) but would also like input on other possibilities if none is close enough to be practical.  TIA


----------



## eal (Dec 26, 2006)

We rented a duplex from this site last summer.  It is located inside the park.  The entrance road is just 1 mile south of Glacier Point Road.   It was good value for the dollar in July. 
http://www.vacationhomes.com/11338


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2006)

There aren't any that are really close, but the closest is World Mark at Bass Lake which is 30-45 Min. from the Yosemite Valley floor.  I think for the real Yosemite experience, you are better off staying in the park.  

There are private rentals in the park here - http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/newsletter.htm

And the park also offers a variety of accomodations - http://www.yosemitepark.com/Accommodations.aspx

During the summer, accomodations fill up months in advance.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 27, 2006)

Traffic in the park is really bad.  Also, I have seen lines of cars that go for miles just to get through the gate.  It could take a couple hours just to get to your destination.  Recommend three nights at the lodge, or if you are up for it, the tent cabins aren't bad.  The hotel is nice, but @ $450 per night in the summer.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 28, 2006)

We liked Yosemite View Lodge Motel in El Portal, just outside the west gate of the park, get the room with the view (of the river that runs thru Yosemite). Nothing fancy but great location. Best time, early summer when the river is really full - it was when we were there (but the park was flooded!). We didn't want to pay in-the-park prices, and this is closer than Bass Lake. We liked the river-front restaurant too, better than park restaurants.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...Yosemite_View_Lodge-El_Portal_California.html


----------



## mtngal (Dec 30, 2006)

Bass Lake is a lovely place to stay, but it is a drive to get into the valley (about an hour to the valley, about 20 minutes to the south entrance).  If that's where you want to spend several days you would be better off staying in the Valley, if possible.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 31, 2006)

I definitely recommend the train ride through an old lumber camp on the way from Bass Lake to Yosemite. We love train rides.
Liz


----------



## debraxh (Dec 31, 2006)

As others have said, Worldmark Bass Lake is the closest timeshare to Yosemite and it's not that close.  Other timeshares close enough for a "day trip" to the park would be Worldmark Angels Camp or Mountain Retreat in Arnold.  They are both further than Bass Lake, but offer a variety of other things to see and do nearby.

You didn't mention what time of year you plan to visit, but I believe the most crowded times would be mid-June to mid-August.  Park accommodations, especially the less expensive ones, tend to fill up almost a year in advance for summer.  We've stayed in Curry village cabins and Yosemite Lodge and weren't that impressed.  If you're into camping that's probably the best option if you can get a reservation.  You can't cook in the cabins or hotels in the park, and our experiences with the restaurants are pretty sad.

Vacation rentals as previously mentioned are probably a good alternative.  If you can visit outside summer vacation times, it will be less crowded and less expensive.  I would recommend mid to late May -- the daytime temps should be warm, and the falls flowing heavily. 

We've also stayed at the Yosemite View and were happy with the accommodations and river view.  The El Portal entrance is closer to the valley floor than some of the others, so can be a more convenient location.

Good luck!


----------



## DonM (Dec 31, 2006)

*The Incline House- 6 miles from El Portal entrance*

We thoroughly enjoyed the hospitality & the location of this rental home when we visited Yosemite:



http://www.yosemite.com/tripplan/DispAccommodation.asp?rn=8


----------

